# BMX vs. MTB Helmet



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

The thread asking if you really need a helmet, as well as the thread showing what happens when you don't got me thinking that my 9 year old helmet probably needs to be replaced, but when looking around at different helmets, I've been thinking about getting a BMX-style helmet instead of a MTB-style helmet. I pretty much just ride singletrack, and I'm not into crazy stunts or anything. I guess I was just wondering a few things about the differences between the two. I realize that the BMX helmet has better rear protection, but much less ventilation, but I am just wondering if it is going to do the job on the the trail. Will it provide the right kind of protection for my riding? Will the BMX be too heavy for that kind of riding? Also, will I look like a douche if I show up wearing a BMX helmet to ride the singletrack, or do others of you do the same? Thanks


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

its all rider preference really any helmet is better than none at all... i have a few friends that actually use skateboarding helmets to ride, and although they dont have a fancy visor (which is really handy on those summer evenings) it offers the kind of protection you would need, say if you were to go headfirst into a tree (usually that would be the time when you want to replace a helmet)


----------



## wtregc (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, i am a "newbie" moutain biker, but all last summer i rode with a BMX helmet. It was very irratating. I felt out of place, and a little weird because it wasn't adjustable. But last week, I bought the Giro Havoc, and love it. I've been 5 times with it all ready, and its just great. So if you want my opinion, I'd say go with the MTB helmet.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

I had kinda the same experience as wtregc, I wore a bmx helmet for the first year of riding and it seemed to always slid around and was just not comfy..Then I bought a havoc and really forget its up there. It breaths well and stays put because of much better adjustment features than the strings in the bmx helmets...

Anyway either will get the job done but Id say you'll be more comfortable in a mtb helmet..


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Never rode with a BMX but MTB ones are designed for ventilation and will be much more comfy on hot days. Oh and I can also put a good word in for the Havoc. I've been riding quite awhile but a helmet like the Havoc is great and it gets the job done without breaking the bank.


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

If it's above 80 degrees I wear the Xen,
if it's not that hot I wear the giro Flak just to mix things up

it has a 13 vents and is actually not *that* noticeably hotter than the Xen but I havent tried it in 90 degrees. :devil:


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

IMO bmx looks better.


----------

